

[Facebook Millionaire: All I Need To Know, I Learned Playing Starcraft] - kmfrk
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-millionaire-charlie-cheever-all-i-really-need-to-know-i-learned-playing-starcraft-2011-5

======
kmfrk
If any Hacker News people are interested, we can create a chat channel
labelled something like _"hackernews"_. On Europe, US, SEA, and so forth.

